# Deathbox



## kpax478 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post. I am curios about this type of speaker box as compared to a regular ported enclosure can anyone give me some feedback. I am looking at purchasing the 12" enclosure plans. My equipment i`m using is a mmats 800.1 amp and (1) SI mag v1 sub going into my daughter 93 honda accord.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Never heard of it. Link?


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

DECWARE , that link has the other models listed as well. a handful of reviews are on here by searching "deathbox" and "death box". i came across the site not too long ago and it piqued my interest a bit.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

DECWARE / The Death Box - High Output Subwoofer Cabinet this one?

Just a tunable bandpass enclosure, good idea.

here's a link for you to look over, describes the different atributes of different enclosures:

The Subwoofer DIY Page


----------

